# Illinois SE Requirements



## jpsncsu (Jul 10, 2009)

Can someone who has been through the license by commodity experience with the Illinois SE board please tell me if I will meet the requirements?

American Citizen

Im a PE in Florida and NC

ABET Bachelors and a Masters in Structural

Passed FE, SE I and soon hope SE II - NCEES tests

Have the required experience under a Structural Engineer

I know Illinois is really strict with their testing requirements so that worries me a little.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 10, 2009)

jpsncsu,

You'll still need to let them know if you have 9 semester credits (or more) each in engineering design and engineering analysis in college, but I'm sure you already have more than that.

I would say that you're sitting pretty for an endorsement (comity) application for an IL SE.

I got my IL SE by taking all of my exams in MN and simply submitting my NCEES record (with MLSE). I had no problems and it only took 2 months.

Good luck!


----------



## jpsncsu (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks Kevo for calming my fears down. I heard Illinois may not take the SE exams if they were taken in another state. I see you post a good bit, its good to have you as a resource. I'm trying to get licenced in the difficult states now when I'm fairly young, never know when I might need it.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 10, 2009)

Ha! Most of us on this board are fairly young.

IL is tough when it comes to administering the exams. I have no real idea why.

If you have an NCEES record, I would get that MLSE extension. It makes structural licensing a bit easier.


----------



## wmmw (Jul 10, 2009)

kevo_55 said:


> Ha! Most of us on this board are fairly young.
> IL is tough when it comes to administering the exams. I have no real idea why.
> 
> If you have an NCEES record, I would get that MLSE extension. It makes structural licensing a bit easier.


Kevo 55,

I passed recently SEII and PE in WA. In order to get Illinois SE, do is have to take SEI? OR I can get it only by PE &amp; SEII.

Thank you


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 10, 2009)

wmmw,

You need 16 hours of structural exams for the IL SE license. Taking the PE Civil (with structural PM) will not count.

You can either take the SE1 or take the WA/CA SE3 to make up your other 8 hours.


----------

